# Spring #7190J



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

I need a spring for an 18 HP 44" tractor Model Number 917-255960. In the owner's manual it's on page 36, item 57. The Sears/Ayp part # 7190J. This spring is attached to the tension pulley lever of the motor drive belt. There is illistration of it in the owners manal page 20, Fig 33. The spring in no longer available anywhere. Can anyone recommend a substitute that might be purchased at a hardware or autoparts store.

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..moapa.. I thought this would help if someone knows where to get a sub part for it..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...00058287/00006?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917255960


----------



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

wjjones:
Thanks for the welcome. My best source of parts for this tractor have been, Sears parts direct, Jacks small engines in Maryland, and Outdoor distributors lawn mower parts in Alabama. All three list this spring as "no longer available". Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks to me like any standard spring. I’ve got the same exact tractor, so I’m rather familiar with what it looks like, its function, and how to replace it. 

I’ve found a few places that _claim_ to still stock the spring. In the links that I’ve provided, it’s either item number 54 or 91 depending upon the model of tractor that it’s for, but it’s just a standard AYP part, so that’s why it’s got different numbers in the various diagrams. Once you find the appropriate part, hold the cursor over the triangle with an exclamation mark in it, a box will appear stating, part number 5320007190 replaces AYP# 7190J so Rob’s your father’s brother.

Pat’s Small Engine Plus: The part’s 7.00 and shipping’s 7.95 It’s part number 54

http://www.psep2.biz/pages/OemParts..._Before)/STEERING/GTK180ARPART2/DATA031260003

Absolute Mower:

http://www.absolutemower.com/pages/...8A29_(1992)/STEERING/AYP8208A29/DATA031960045

C.C.S., Inc. 

http://www.yamahaontheweb.com/pages...P/Y2050C_(1993)/STEERING/Y2050C/DATA031940019

*Note, I’ve never purchased any parts from the above links, so I’ve no experience with them. 

Cheers, bolillo_loco


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bolillo_loco said:


> That looks to me like any standard spring. I’ve got the same exact tractor, so I’m rather familiar with what it looks like, its function, and how to replace it.
> 
> I’ve found a few places that _claim_ to still stock the spring. In the links that I’ve provided, it’s either item number 54 or 91 depending upon the model of tractor that it’s for, but it’s just a standard AYP part, so that’s why it’s got different numbers in the various diagrams. Once you find the appropriate part, hold the cursor over the triangle with an exclamation mark in it, a box will appear stating, part number 5320007190 replaces AYP# 7190J so Rob’s your father’s brother.
> 
> ...



Yep, and in addition to that here is a guy I use too he specializes in obsolete, and discontinued parts.. I had to get some older Bunton parts from this site.

Boston Lawnmower Company - Obsolete Parts


----------



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

Bolillo:

Thanks for the information. I'll check out these sources. I must have removed the mower belt 12 times for other maintenance and never took notice of what that spring looked like!

Moapa


----------



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

WJ:

Thanks for the additional source. I'll check it out.

Moapa


----------



## moapa (Dec 1, 2011)

I found a substitute spring at CarQuest auto parts. The part number is MTM 29016. This is a five spring kit. The largest spring in this kit is a clutch pedal return spring and that is the one I installed. I cut about 200 feet of weeds and the spring worked fine. Note the long end of the spring needs to be cut to fit. I cut 2 ½ “ off the long end and bent a loop for a mounting bolt. The coiled end of the spring has a loop for a mounting bolt to the chassis. The spring kit cost $6.68.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

moapa said:


> I found a substitute spring at CarQuest auto parts. The part number is MTM 29016. This is a five spring kit. The largest spring in this kit is a clutch pedal return spring and that is the one I installed. I cut about 200 feet of weeds and the spring worked fine. Note the long end of the spring needs to be cut to fit. I cut 2 ½ “ off the long end and bent a loop for a mounting bolt. The coiled end of the spring has a loop for a mounting bolt to the chassis. The spring kit cost $6.68.




Great to hear you got one that worked, and Thankyou for the info I am sure it will help others....


----------

